# What next if lmo is approved?? Help!!



## sallyanne (Oct 26, 2011)

HI Sallyanne Here,
Just wondering what next .My husband secured a job offer in Edmonton recently.
His new employers have sent this offer to their lawyers to be approvedBY Canadian officials.
They say it will take about six to eight weeks to recieve an LMO.
Im just wondering is it that straight foward ,reading some of the Threads with difficulties faced by some people ,
So if his LMO comes good ,does that mean we are leagally ready to move to Canada?
or are there other requirements to over come?
I would REALLY appriciate some of your knowledge on this. THANKS.....


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

What is your husbands job? Some jobs require a medical exam before you can get your TWP.


----------



## sallyanne (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi he is an auto-mechanic.(car mechanic 4x4 mechanic)


----------



## scuudz (Sep 13, 2011)

sallyanne said:


> Hi he is an auto-mechanic.(car mechanic 4x4 mechanic)


In that case, I do not think he will need a medical. So, when you receive a positive LMO, you can fly to Canada and apply for a TWP at your point of entry.


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you get a positive LMO, you are able to arrive in Canada, armed with your copy of the LMO, and your job offer letter, and then at the Airport, you should be given a work permit, stating that your husband can work for that employer and if you as spouse want to work you will be given an open work permit which means you can work in any job (some exclusions apply, like work with children) and then you can apply apply for permanent residency under the Provinicial Nomination Scheme if your husbands employer will sponsor him, or under experience class once you meet the eligibility criteria.......... make sure you have references with you, backing up your spouses work experience.....however, it's a whole different ball game if you or your spouse have any sort of criminal record.....


----------

